

Show HN: Swift Resources - melling

I&#x27;ve been gathering Swift related URL&#x27;s so I&#x27;d have a lot of material to work with once I started using Swift.  Well, last night I started, and today I put all the URL&#x27;s on my site:
    http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.h4labs.com&#x2F;dev&#x2F;ios&#x2F;swift.html<p>Let me know if there are others.
======
ethansbbn
Thanks for sharing! Do you think that one day swift could be used on android
as part of a cross-platform effort ?

